# PS3 Firmware 4.87 released



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)

You can download the firmware update through your PlayStation 3 by checking in software updates.


> An update to the PlayStation 3 system software was released on 12/03/20.
> In order to download PS3 system software version 4.87, you will need a minimum 200MB of free space on either the PS3 Hard Disk Drive (System Update) or on removable storage media (PC Update).
> Always update your PS3 system to the latest version of the system software. By updating, you can enjoy additional features, improved usability and enhanced security.
> 
> ...



Source:https://www.playstation.com/en-us/support/hardware/ps3/system-software/


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2020)

possibly AACS key renewal which is for bluray playback.  they have to be renewed every year.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)

Does this break cfw?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Does this break cfw?



yes, it should.  I did a little skim of this elsewhere just now, and it doesn't look like there's anything bad about the firmware like antihack stuff.  there's no cfw for this firmware as of yet that I know of though, so don't update.


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2020)

now im worrying if they ever going to stop updating the PS3, even tho its just few files which got updated.


----------



## expanddong69 (Dec 5, 2020)

This software update removes the Dualsense controller compatibility with the PS3 afaik,hmm


----------

